# Parmesan problem



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I started a batch of parmesan this morning with 2 gallons of goat milk. When at the step of adding the rennet and stirring in an up and down motion for two minutes, it separated and now the "curds" look like a big blob of ricotta. Is there anything I can do to save it? What went wrong?

FYI...I make ricotta, queso blanco, cottage cheese, and yogurt often, but very rarely attempt hard cheeses (so I'm pretty much a novice).


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

What was the temperature when you added the rennet?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

90 degrees.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Too acidic.


----------

